

New data uncovers the surprising predictability of Android lock patterns - maaaats
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/08/new-data-uncovers-the-surprising-predictability-of-android-lock-patterns/

======
tired_man
I don't understand why people ever use a pattern lock beyond using it to kid-
proof their phone. It can't stop a serious attempt to unlock the phone.

edit:typo

